# Even if you yell at me...



## maghanish2

안녕하세요!

이 문장을 번역하고 싶은데 잘 못 합니다.  도와주세요!  

"Even if you yell at me, I will still be your friend"

나에게 소리치더라도, 아직도 너에 친구를 될꺼야 

My version sounds really terrible, but I want it in a very casual form, since I am speaking with a close friend.

도와줘서 고맙습니다!

P.S.  Please correct my Korean, because obviously I don't know very much and it is probably all wrong.


----------



## Mallarme

maghanish2 said:


> 안녕하세요!
> 
> 이 문장을 번역하고 싶은데 잘 못 합니다.  도와주세요!
> 
> "Even if you yell at me, I will still be your friend"
> 
> 나에게 소리치더라도, 아직도 너에 친구를 될꺼야
> 
> My version sounds really terrible, but I want it in a very casual form, since I am speaking with a close friend.



Hey, it's not so bad. 

아직도 doesn't quite sound right there.  I think 아직도 is used with reference to time, like 아직도 안 자니?  You need a word that means "even if it is so" like 그래도. 

될꺼야 means "will become"

I suggest:

네가 나에게 소리치더라도, 나는 그래도 네 친구야.

If you want to sound really colloquial, you could also use:

니가 나에게 소리치더라도, 나는 그래도 니 친구야.


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks Mallarme!

Most of my Korean friends use 니가/니 친구 so that's what I'm the most used to.

On a side note: Even though in English the verb is in the future (I realize you can't rely on direct translations, but still...) in Korean you keep it in the present (친구야)?

고맙습니다!  많이 도와줬어요!


----------



## Mallarme

maghanish2 said:


> On a side note: Even though in English the verb is in the future (I realize you can't rely on direct translations, but still...) in Korean you keep it in the present (친구야)?






> 니가 나에게 소리치더라도, 나는 그래도 니 친구야.



Oh, sorry.   I didn't realize the future tense in the original was so important.  What I wrote above is the present tense and it means:

Even if you yell at me, *I'm* stil your friend.

If you want the future tense, then you might say:

니가 나에게 소리치더라도, 나는 그래도 니 친구로 있을 거야.

The underlined part literally means "I will still remain _as_ your friend."  I can't think of another way to say it. This expression is used in a translation of The Little Prince.  



> 아저씨는 언제까지나 나의 _친구로 있을 거야_.
> http://www.seelotus.com/gojeon/oe-kuk/novel/little-prince/p-026.htm



Hope that helps. 

p.s 될꺼야 should be spelled 될 거야
Check out this spellchecker: http://164.125.36.47/urimal-spellcheck.html


----------



## maghanish2

All right, thanks again Mallarme.  Do you think that form is natural?

I really appreciate all the help!  한국말을 정말 배우고 싶다!


----------



## Mallarme

maghanish2 said:


> All right, thanks again Mallarme.  Do you think that form is natural? I really appreciate all the help!  한국말을 정말 배우고 싶다!



천만에요!
As for your question, let's ask someone who has a better ear for this than me.  It's been a while since I've lived in Korea. :S I'll ask the others:

한국분들 거기 게시면 우리 질문 하나 있습니다. 이문잔이 어떻습니꺄?

*니가 나에게 소리치더라도, 나는 그래도 니 친구로 있을 거야.*

자연스럽습니까? 아니면, 이상합니까?  더 나은 문장이 생각나면, 말해 주세요.

부탁합니다.


----------



## staryourbabe

i would say..

니가 나한테 (아무리) 소리질러도 난 그래도 니 친구야!

more natural i think.

아무리 is emphasizing 소리질러도 something like adverb i guess.


----------



## Mallarme

staryourbabe said:


> i would say..
> 
> 니가 나한테 (아무리) 소리질러도 난 그래도 니 친구야!
> 
> More natural i think.
> 
> 아무리 is emphasizing 소리질러도 something like adverb i guess.



@staryourbabe 아, 예! 나한테도, 지금 들으니까, 훨씬 난은 데요.  고마워요.  


@maghanish2 well, there you go  - I also think that's more natural.


----------



## maghanish2

All right thanks for your help both of you!

So adding -질러도 is more common that 더라도?  Or is there a different nuance between them?

Thanksfor all the wonderful help!


----------



## staryourbabe

질러도 and 지르더라도 are the same but in spoken korean, I would use 
질러도. more natural. 

glad i could help. i know how hard to learn a language.


----------



## DefactoAmbassador

hm, I think '아무리' will imply '*no matter how much* you yell at me'.


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks again guys!

So is 소리질르다 the same thing as 소리치다?  I never knew those were two spearate words!  So can you use that construction with other verbs as well?  Like:

먹어도 = even if you eat?

고맙습니다!!!


----------



## staryourbabe

sure you can say '먹어도' as 아무리 먹어도 배가 부르지 않다. 

and 소리지르다 is the same thing as 소리치다 

not 소리*질*르다 though


----------



## staryourbabe

DefactoAmbassador said:


> hm, I think '아무리' will imply '*no matter how much* you yell at me'.



you are absolutely right there


----------



## maghanish2

고마워요 staryourbabe.  And your phrase would be translated as:

아무리 먹어도 배가 부르지 않다 = *No matter how much I eat/Even if I eat, I am not full*?

Yes, sorry that was just a typo on my part.


----------



## staryourbabe

Correct!! 참 잘했어요


----------

